# bronze, silver, gold.



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Been wondering this for a while now, what is the criteria to we have to meet to reach these milestones as a member of uk-m? lol.

Is it rep? posts? how long you've been a member?? Or is it just when the mods and Lorian deem you worthy? :thumb:

Just wondering, if anyone knows please share

:beer:

Bri.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanka mate, always a pleasure.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i should be silver at some point


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> i should be silver at some point


not with some of your posts lol:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes but you have to do better with the spelling Jack


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

p90x9664 said:


> Buy from an extensive range of ugg boots, sheepskin boots and sheepskin slippers from EMU Australia. Free shipping, 100% guarantee and hard-to-beat prices,Uggs,Ugg boots sale,Ugg black,ugg boots outlet.


the community has been invaded lol:lol:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

fak off


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how come im still silver?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> how come im still silver?


All them 5hit posts? :laugh:

Your gold mate :thumbup1:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

srop spamming


----------

